# Nervous about going back for spring semester :(



## Gingersnapper33 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello,

I am starting spring semester of my sophomore year next week. I don't know why, but I am really nervous and anxious about going back. I do have some friends waiting there already  but I can't help feeling an almost dread. My grades aren't so hot and I have an extremely tough schedule coming up. And I'm just really nervous about the classes because some of them will be discussion classes and my biggest fear is speaking in class. 
How can I overcome my anxiety and be excited to go back? 
Also... there are some guys in my classes that I wish I were friendly with, but I don't think they are interested in talking to me and I don't really know how to get past that "hi, how was your break?" conversation. I'm not good with guys in general, and being around people again after spending 3 weeks by myself, makes me feel really nervous. How can I overcome this?
Thanks


----------



## Dan208 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm nervous too, and all my classes are online. :bash


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm nervous too because I have to take Intro to Communications. :door
I'm not excited. :no


----------



## Mellowyellow1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I totally feel you on this one. I'm 25 and have been an undergrad for 7 years because of my social anxiety. One tip I can help you with is make sure to try to go to EVERY class as often as you can. One, you get used to being around people. I used to feel so much dread walking to class because I felt really self conscious. In class, I felt completely horrible, and imagined everyone was staring at me, so i skipped many classes. This was a bad idea because when I would go to class, people were actually staring at me because I hardly ever went to class! lol...so yeah, make it a habit to attend classes regularly. If you have a presentation to do or something, it helps to practice alone and really, really know your material. You will be less nervous and ace it if you know the subject in and out. hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

i got school coming up this monday as well. i am really dreading it. its my last semester though. i could possibly not graduate though if i get bad grades: my gpa is near the minimum graduation requirement. im so dumb....


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm starting at a new college tomorrow.

When I'm not focusing on it, I'm not worried... I'm borderline excited.

But when I start thinking about how the first days will go, I get more and more tense about everything. Only course I'm really nervous for is english, because there will probably be presentations on random unrelated stuff. And if I'm bored of the topic, just imagine how boring it is to hear it coming from someone like me. lol


----------



## Gingersnapper33 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies  
Well, I'm back in the dorms now just waiting for tomorrow to come!!
Good luck to everyone else out there as well starting school this week. I guess the first few days are a little nerve wrecking and exciting at the same time. And I'm sure with the work load, we'll all soon be thinking less of our anxiety, and more of the work we have to get done!!
So thank you again


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I start my spring sophomore semester next week. I'm getting nervous but trying not to think about it, hopefully it'll be better than the fall.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah I'm a sophomore worried about my spring semester too. It begins next week. The fall semester overall really didn't turn out how I wanted. I hope this semester I can begin to overcome certain things and do well.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm really nervous too. Classes start next Tuesday for me. Plus it's the first time that I'll be driving myself :afr.... You could try talking about the class when you aren't sure what to say...about the professor or assignments. Good luck  :squeeze


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ahhhhhh I start next week as well. Im not really ready to go but im forcing myself so i can get it over with.. :um


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

BrokenStars said:


> I'm nervous too because I have to take Intro to Communications.


Same.

:um


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi- 

I can understand being anxious to head back for the spring semester. I feel the same way. But, I am pretty confident that I will actually be able to talk to/hang out with my new roommate. If anyone is going to Arizona State, you should send me a message, and maybe we could talk


----------



## chrisb3428 (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm nervous as well. Two of my classes are taught by a professor that's already familiar w/ my SA so she lets me do presentations before/after class or during office hours. I'm terrified about my other 2 classes so I'm hoping these teachers upload the syllabus online before school starts so I can get a head start on dropping classes lol Luckily this is my last semester and then I graduate


----------

